# Should I move in with Derrel?



## unpopular (Jan 28, 2017)

So I might be getting a job in the Portland, OR area, and I'm wondering if I should move in with @Derrel 

Pros: He's in Portland
Cons: I don't intend to ask him, and that might be problematic.


----------



## Overread (Jan 28, 2017)

He's a bit too keen on that Nikon stuff!


----------



## Peeb (Jan 28, 2017)

What could possibly go wrong with this thread?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 28, 2017)

Dude...I thought you had a wife and kid??? Might be a bit crowded with the four of us!

Are you furthering your eduation at one of our several instututions of higher learning? or just moving here, like so,so,so many other peole have been doignthe past few years?

BTW....some of us blame the suddent massive influx on the TV show Portlandia.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 28, 2017)

Uncle Derrel....


----------



## cherylynne1 (Jan 28, 2017)

Do I smell a sitcom in the works?


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 28, 2017)

Hide in his camera bag.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 28, 2017)

Is it ok with his brother Darryl?  And his other brother Darryl?


----------



## Nevermore1 (Jan 28, 2017)

Gorgeous area!  If you like doing outdoor type stuff you'll love it.  I can't wait to move there some day (probably after hubby retires from UPS).

Sent from my SM-N915T using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 28, 2017)

You should just show up.


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 28, 2017)

I think this is a win for you. @Derrel seems to be quite the cook, and an expert in everything photography as well. 

I say you offer to pay for the groceries and call it even.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 28, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Dude...I thought you had a wife and kid??? Might be a bit crowded with the four of us!
> 
> Are you furthering your eduation at one of our several instututions of higher learning? or just moving here, like so,so,so many other peole have been doignthe past few years?
> 
> BTW....some of us blame the suddent massive influx on the TV show Portlandia.



Kids, actually. I would have a pretty decent job, so it's not like we're just some kind of bum or anything.

But if it's too crowded, I understand if you'd want to move out.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 28, 2017)

wtf why is  so pink?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 28, 2017)

cherylynne1 said:


> Do I smell a sitcom in the works?



I'll write the script but there is some, "peeing in the laundry tub" scenes...


----------



## unpopular (Jan 28, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> cherylynne1 said:
> 
> 
> > Do I smell a sitcom in the works?
> ...



Let's keep it PG, please.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 28, 2017)

Nevermore1 said:


> Gorgeous area!  If you like doing outdoor type stuff you'll love it.  I can't wait to move there some day (probably after hubby retires from UPS).
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915T using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



And you can't beat the rent!


----------



## Nevermore1 (Jan 28, 2017)

unpopular said:


> Nevermore1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous area!  If you like doing outdoor type stuff you'll love it.  I can't wait to move there some day (probably after hubby retires from UPS).
> ...


Very true.  Once when I was there visiting family my cousin was complaining about how high her rent was.  She couldn't understand why I laughed at her when she told me she was paying $750 for a 3 level, 3 BR townhouse.  At the time I could rent something equivalent in my area for about $3k a month plus utilities.  I told her I might be able to rent a closet for that amount at home if I were really lucky.

Sent from my SM-N915T using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## otherprof (Jan 28, 2017)

unpopular said:


> So I might be getting a job in the Portland, OR area, and I'm wondering if I should move in with @Derrel
> 
> Pros: He's in Portland
> Cons: I don't intend to ask him, and that might be problematic.


If you ask him, you'll probably get a very detailed and to-the-point answer, filled with information you can use!


----------



## unpopular (Jan 28, 2017)

Nevermore1 said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > Nevermore1 said:
> ...




LOL. That one went over your head 

----

That must have been in like 20 years ago. Rent is a quite a bit higher now.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 28, 2017)

unpopular said:


> So I might be getting a job in the Portland, OR area, and I'm wondering if I should move in with @Derrel
> 
> Pros: He's in Portland
> Cons: I don't intend to ask him, and that might be problematic.


YES! But give him a few months to get used to you before you tell him.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Jan 28, 2017)

unpopular said:


> Nevermore1 said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...


It is here as well.  

Sent from my SM-N915T using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## unpopular (Jan 29, 2017)

On second thought, I'd get bored pretty fast... has anyone seen Helen? 

She could move in, too and I could watch them fight over technical stuff for entertainment.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## unpopular (Jan 30, 2017)

Second interview was awesome. I'm coming your way cupcake!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 30, 2017)

Good deal! Look me up when you get into town.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 30, 2017)

I like Uncle Derrel


----------



## droaingsong (Feb 5, 2017)

Me too.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 6, 2017)

You better hurry while the borders are still open.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 10, 2017)

Don't go swimming in Tilllamook Bay or Gold beach


----------



## table1349 (Feb 10, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Don't go swimming in Tilllamook Bay or Gold beach


Oh come on.  The water temp is usually around 50.7°F this time of year.   That's like summer to people like Tirediron and the other Canadians.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 10, 2017)

Water temp's fine...but the flood waters from the rivers are full of e.coli from all the dairy cattle ***+-water that's flooding those bays right now!

When we have massive, massive winter high water, a lot of cow**** floods the waterways in coastal dairy-cattle country.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 10, 2017)

I think a guy like unpopular would laugh at cowpoop.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 10, 2017)

Well you supposed to swim in it not drink it.   Besides what's a little dysentery among friends.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 10, 2017)

OMG--that emoji!!!! Winner!


----------



## unpopular (Feb 10, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Water temp's fine...but the flood waters from the rivers are full of e.coli from all the dairy cattle ***+-water that's flooding those bays right now!
> 
> When we have massive, massive winter high water, a lot of cow**** floods the waterways in coastal dairy-cattle country.



Why go to the coast when you can swim in poo when the Willamette is right there?


----------



## RowdyRay (Feb 10, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Well you supposed to swim in it not drink it.   Besides what's a little dysentery among friends.



Your only true friends are those that will share their TP in times of need.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 11, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Water temp's fine...but the flood waters from the rivers are full of e.coli from all the dairy cattle ***+-water that's flooding those bays right now!
> 
> When we have massive, massive winter high water, a lot of cow**** floods the waterways in coastal dairy-cattle country.



Not to mention the radioactive fallout from Japan.


----------



## unpopular (Feb 11, 2017)

flipper man, flipper man, can do whatever a flounder can


----------



## table1349 (Feb 11, 2017)

I just realized the DanOstergren also lives in Portland, so it could be more like..............


----------

